# How do I get rid of annoying error safe popup?



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

In recent times, popups from error safe have been bothering me. Sometimes, when I open a webpage, it is suddenly taken over by an error safe popup (advertising computer safety scans and stuff). If I click on the cross to close it, it only leads me to the error safe homepage. How do I get rid of this pest? Ad-Aware and Norton AntiVirus didn't find anything.
I am supplying my Hijackthis file:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:20:49, on 23.04.2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
C:\Programme\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Programme\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Programme\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Programme\1-Click Answers\answers.exe
C:\Programme\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Programme\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta Enzyklopädie Professional 2005 DVD\EDICT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\GURUNE~1\agtserv.exe
C:\OPLIMIT\ocrawr32.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Programme\Uni Basel\VPN Service\cvpnd.exe
C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Sony\vaio media music server\SSSvr.exe
C:\Programme\sony\photo server 20\appsrv\PicAppSrv.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\sony shared\vaio media platform\SV_Httpd.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\sony shared\vaio media platform\UPnPFramework.exe
C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.meteoschweiz.ch/web/de/wetter.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.club-vaio.sony-europe.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.baz.ch
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\programme\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: 1-Click Answers - {7754C418-F62E-44aa-B169-E719E718BCFD} - C:\PROGRA~1\1-CLIC~1\IEToolbar\AnswersToolbarU.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\programme\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Programme\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Programme\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Programme\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express 5 SE Calendar Checker] C:\Programme\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Startup: OCRAWARE.lnk = C:\OPLIMIT\OCRAWARE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: 1-Click Answers.lnk = C:\Programme\1-Click Answers\answers.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader - Schnellstart.lnk = C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Programme\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Uni Basel VPN Service.lnk = C:\Programme\Uni Basel\VPN Service\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\programme\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\programme\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Answers... - file:C:\Programme\1-Click Answers\Html\atiemenu.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\programme\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\programme\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Encarta &Definition - http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/features/dictionary/quickDictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Flash - res://C:\Programme\UnH Solutions\Flash Saving Plugin\FlashSButton.dll/210
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\programme\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\programme\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Konsole - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Recherche-Assistent - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Researcher\EROPROJ.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Flash - {43CF38F3-5AEC-45a3-AD31-04EB06E9C6CA} - C:\Programme\UnH Solutions\Flash Saving Plugin\FlashSButton.dll (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.club-vaio.sony-europe.com/
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony-europe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sonystyle-europe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.vaio-link.com
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3B0EA9E6-7003-4B38-B398-9B1B6DF439C5} - http://download1.answers.com/pub/AnswersSetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by10fd.bay10.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/aio/de/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab30149.cab
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Programme\Uni Basel\VPN Service\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect-Dienst (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (Application) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Sony\vaio media music server\SSSvr.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer /DisplayName="VAIO Media Music Server (Application) (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Sony Shared\vaio media platform\sv_httpd.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP /RegRoot="Software\Sony Corporation\VAIO Media Platform\2.0" /RegExt="Applications\MusicServer\HTTP (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Sony Shared\vaio media platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (Application) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-AppServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\sony\photo server 20\appsrv\PicAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\sony shared\vaio media platform\SV_Httpd.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP /RegRoot="Software\Sony Corporation\VAIO Media Platform\2.0" /RegExt="\Applications\PhotoServer\HTTP (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\sony shared\vaio media platform\UPnPFramework.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see any of the usual entries for it there so


Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

Reboot into Safe Mode
Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Doubleclick *WinPFind.exe*
Click "* Configure Scan Options*"
Select " *Run Add ONs*" and then select *ALL* the options in the box below it, Press Apply 
Now Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient!*
Once the Scan is Complete
Reboot back to Normal Mode!
Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Place those results in the next post!. It will be too big to post so you will need to attach it to your reply


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you; I downloaded WinPFind and booted the computer in safe mode (had to press F5, though). I ran WinPFind...but did not know which was the "Apply" button since it wouldn't fit in the screen! I saw just one edge of the "Run" box and the little boxes underneath, but didn't know which of the two long buttons above it was the "Apply" one, and I couldn't enlarge the window either...So...I could not perform the scan...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

forget the addons & just run it in safe mode


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay, managed to scan the computer with the program.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see anything
The only possible culprit is 1-Click Answers 

I have not previously heard of pop up adverts with it but it does say in it's T&C's that it contains adverts 

all I can suggest is you uninstall 1-Click Answers and see if that solves it

please let us know


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

1-Click-Answers has been around for quite some time of my computer, but the popups started a few weeks ago. For example, if I went to http://www.efanguide.com/~rani/ (website of an Indian actress), and then clicked on "Gallery", the popups would mostly come (a big one, and a small one). Right-clicking to close them didn't help, and clicking on the red square to close would make it open up. So far, I have managed to shut the webpage before it could load completely. It is probably a malware/spyware website. Thank you for your time and help - will de-install Answers tomorrow (it's going to be midnight soon over here in Switzerland)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If it is only on one website then I would suspect the website to be teh fault

If it is all over at every site you visit then I would suspect something on the computer 

it looks like that site is responsible as I get pop ups there if I don't have my pop up blocker active so keep answers if you use it


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

It seems to be specific websites - the popups don't come randomly or with every website. And they don't seem to come at all when I use Mozilla Firefox.
Thank you again.

PS: How do I shut popups who won't allow themselves to be blocked or closed, or in fact open when one tries to close them?


----------



## virushunter (Sep 22, 2006)

hi there..i am having these annoying pop=ups-error safe,winfixer2006,winantivirus2006,drive cleaner and i thinkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....trustcleaner-its sumthing like that -now error safe is becoming really common-takes over internet explorer while ia m browsing-

another thing is that i cannot open internet explorer...i have to use other web browsers such as opera--i can only use internet explorer if i open a link etc...

i have done a scan with WinPFind--and here are my results-i hope there is some1 who can analyse this and tell me how to fix this problem-am worried about having to do a system restore-don't want to have to do that again....


----------

